# Festplatte 1 zu 1 kopieren mit Betriebssystem



## housegezeichnet (3. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte gerne meine Festplatte auf der ich Windows Vista Home Premium installiert habe 1 zu 1 kopieren, da ich die Festplatte, auf der mein Betriebssystem installiert ist ziemlich laut finde. Deswegen will ich sie mit einer anderen tauschen, die leiser ist.

Nun zu meiner Frage: Ist das möglich? Läuft danach noch mein Betriebssystem und meine Programme die auf einer anderen Festplatte installiert sind?
Habe mir überlegt, es mit einem Backup Programm wie z.B. Acronis True Image Home 2010 zu versuchen.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Oder gibt es da bessere Programme?

Gruß housegezeichnet


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. September 2010)

DriveImage XML - Download - CHIP Online
Einfach ein Image der Partition erstellen und auf due neue HD drauf.


----------



## heArt(chor) (4. September 2010)

HDClone - Download - CHIP Online

Dieses Programm habe ich beim System meines Bruders benutzt. Es hat ausgezeichnet funktioniert.


----------

